# Power Over Ethernet



## LGreene (Apr 21, 2010)

A low-voltage license is required to install electrified door hardware.  If the hardware uses ethernet cables, is a low voltage license required in order to make those connections at the door?


----------



## JBI (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry Lori, wrong forum.... That one will be found in the local law that requires licensure.


----------



## LGreene (Apr 21, 2010)

> Sorry Lori, wrong forum.... That one will be found in the local law that requires licensure.


I just thought one of the experts here might have some insight/experience with it.


----------



## Mule (Apr 21, 2010)

LGreene said:
			
		

> A low-voltage license is required to install electrified door hardware.  If the hardware uses ethernet cables, is a low voltage license required in order to make those connections at the door?


You are saying a low-voltage license is required. Wouldn't that carry the installation all the way to the final connection?

I don't know! I was just throwing out food for thought.


----------



## LGreene (Apr 21, 2010)

> You are saying a low-voltage license is required. Wouldn't that carry the installation all the way to the final connection?


Let me rephrase...the electrified hardware in use today requires a low voltage license, including the connections at the hardware.  I'm wondering if using ethernet cables which just plug in would have any effect on the licensing requirement.


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 21, 2010)

Not every jurisdiction requires licensed contractors to install low voltage... I think that's what the others were trying to say.  If the hardware (which can't specify that a licensed contractor is required, only the AHJ can) is installed in a jurisdiction that requires low voltage to be installed by a licensed installer, then YES, I would agree that even the ethernet installation would require a licensed installer.


----------



## LGreene (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Paul.  That's what I was asking...IF a low voltage license is required for traditional 24VDC wiring in a given jurisdiction, would the fact that ethernet is "plug and play" make any difference.  Unofficially, of course.  I appreciate everyone's input as always.


----------

